# ....Yep....



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I am back... God has to love people contacting me lol... Thanks to Omega. I been on and offline for awhile. Just say life is work and nothing but work. Though I have been online mostly teaching myself to do html and things of that nature. I am plaining to do web design or game designing instead of animation. Long story short I left school.... But only to return.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Yeah i'll always be the muse behind your decision to stay. Welcome back.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome back Nicole.

HTML is a piece of cake once you learn it. The real money's in learning the companion stuff that goes along with it like Cascading Style Sheets, PHP, JavaScript, etc. Flash is good too. Then again, there's no real money in web design, just like there's no crying in baseball. 

Good to see you back.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome back Lady Peg!  The board should become a rollicking good time now.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Welcome back Nicole.
> 
> HTML is a piece of cake once you learn it. The real money's in learning the companion stuff that goes along with it like Cascading Style Sheets, PHP, JavaScript, etc. Flash is good too. Then again, there's no real money in web design, just like there's no crying in baseball.
> 
> Good to see you back.


lol... Yeah I already know flash (well sort of) even have the program. I just have to get myself working on it again. XD

Thankie Thankie Thankie for the welcomes.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome back Lilith, I snuck in here while you were away, lol. Nice to see someone else from the garden state.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome back Lilith!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Thank you friends.


----------

